# I am pi***d !!!



## Mitica100 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ya'll know I roam the Ebay in search for collectibles. The other day I found a Yashica TLR with the very rare Lumaxar lens on. Sooo...  I want it! But the guy doesn't give away any shipping prices and info so I e-mail asking how much to Phoenix, AZ. Immediately after he replies I get back on Ebay to see that the camera was 'snatched' by someone else. It had a *Buy It Now* feature.

I feel so dumb!!!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!!!!!!

That'll teach me a lesson, 'shoot and then ask'...


----------



## JonK (Mar 29, 2006)

sorry to hear you missed out on that deal mitica...made me think of this camera but more interestingly the accompanying lens which I just saw on ebay today for like $1800 or something:

Canon 7 with Canon 50mm f.95!! fastest lens ever made...     must be some sweet bokeh with that puppy 







found a site where a guy converted the bayonet mount on the canon lens so he could mount it to his Leica M3....sweet.

hmmm...did a bit of research and found a faster lens: Rodenstock TV-Heligon 0.75 50mm
still want the canon :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 30, 2006)

Oy Vey!... That's a beauty for sure! Imagine the price's going to go for? Can't touch it though. :meh:


----------



## terri (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm sorry, Mitica. :hug:: 

I know you hate losing on ebay.


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 30, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Ya'll know I roam the Ebay in search for collectibles. The other day I found a Yashica TLR with the very rare Lumaxar lens on. Sooo... I want it! But the guy doesn't give away any shipping prices and info so I e-mail asking how much to Phoenix, AZ. Immediately after he replies I get back on Ebay to see that the camera was 'snatched' by someone else. It had a *Buy It Now* feature.
> 
> I feel so dumb!!!
> 
> ...


 
smart to be cautious though. you could have been milked with shipping.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Mar 30, 2006)

Just so you don't feel bad. I have a very rare Nikon F-100 I will sell you for only $50 and shipping to AZ. would only be $500! 

Want to hear my ebay story? I just purchased what I thought was a studio view camera for $27. Guy was not willing to ship it due to the weight and wanting local pick-up. I live in Puyallup, camera was in Vancouver, Wa., only 2 1/2 hours away. Drove down with a buddy yesterday to pick it up, waiked in a lo and behold it was not a studio view but a 1920's era copy view camera on a metal track that was 14 feet long and weighed about 2 tons. Took 3 1/2 hours to take apart, left the track due to it's size, and ended up with a view camera that is about 4 foot x 3 foot with a bellows about 6 feet long. Has a good lens and the bellows is in good shape but not what I expected. Lots of cherry wood, about 300 pounds of it. 

I'm happy with it but my back is not.  My wife isn't real thrilled either.


----------



## kemplefan (Mar 30, 2006)

nice, i have a freind who acidenly baoght a car on ebay with out being sighned on, and hey i bet the camera was not what you thought, and also those are some fast lenses wow


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 30, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, Mitica. :hug::
> 
> I know you hate losing on ebay.


 
I didn't really lose it, I dumbed out!


----------



## santino (Mar 31, 2006)

I thought that was the fastest lens ever made :er:


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Apr 17, 2006)

.. that's really nice camera and lens - and that russian thing too 



			
				JonK said:
			
		

> sorry to hear you missed out on that deal mitica...made me think of this camera but more interestingly the accompanying lens which I just saw on ebay today for like $1800 or something:
> 
> Canon 7 with Canon 50mm f.95!! fastest lens ever made...    must be some sweet bokeh with that puppy
> 
> ...


----------



## Meysha (Apr 17, 2006)

you bastard mitica... hehehehehe *jks* after you told me about that camera I was gonna try and buy it... but I accidentally missed the auction end time :-(


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 17, 2006)

Fredcwdoc,
I almost bid on that thing.  Just a well, eh?


----------



## usayit (Apr 17, 2006)

If anyone is interested, there's a local camera shop here that has that Canon 50mm f0.95 Range finder lens for sale.  It is impressive seeing it in person.  Its several times the cost of the rangefinder body.


----------



## Rob (Apr 18, 2006)

santino said:
			
		

> I thought that was the fastest lens ever made :er:



The Zeiss 50mm Planar f/0.7 was faster. 

Rob


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, it's up for sale again... I put a bid on it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 18, 2006)

Item won!


----------



## terri (Apr 19, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Item won!


Sounds like it was meant to be.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 19, 2006)

I&#8217;m confused about the mount. It&#8217;s list in Canon in L39mm mount group, but I found another one on Ebay (IT#7610532577). The auction info says it has a bayonet mount.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 20, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Im confused about the mount. Its list in Canon in L39mm mount group, but I found another one on Ebay (IT#7610532577). The auction info says it has a bayonet mount.


 
Yeah, kinda confusing...  The Canon 7 had screw mounted lenses in 39mm (Leica) mount but the 50/.95 monster had a special bayonet mount. I'm not really sure why, perhaps to enable the rear of the lens to be clear of any light baffles.


----------



## JonK (Apr 20, 2006)

what is the item you won mitica?....kinda lost the train of thought here


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry, I made it sound confusing... The original post dealt with the Yashicamat with the rare Lumaxar lens. That's the one I won. The guy won it from under my nose the first time and then he put it back on E-bay hoping that he'll make more money out of it. Well, he did. Only 5 bucks. I didn't mind paying the extra, the Lumaxars are rare nowadays.

Here it is:




 
Looks the same as any Yashicamat, the only difference being the lens, not a Yashikor or a Yashinon (the usuals) but the Lumaxar.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice.  looks like mine.  Sort of


----------



## Rolleistef (May 16, 2006)

what about this misterious 0.7 Planar? I didn't find anything about it on the net!


----------

